# Huntington Beach State Park Surf Fishing



## Danman

I'm thinking of trying my surf fishing luck at huntington beach state park. It is only 10 miles south of myrtle beach state park. 

Anybody have any luck fishing down there without making the trek to the jettie? 

Anybody know if the beach is like here in myrtle (flat beach with basically no drop offs or troughs,slouths,or structures? )

I would like to catch some fish no matter how small or big they are so I can see and feel my rod tip go bumpity bump.


----------



## SmoothLures

I haven't walked to the jetty yet and have been several times. I've only had shrimp and didn't take the time to get fresh mullet or something for bait but I've caught prolly 2 dozen dogfish from 1-2.5 feet, 1 small whiting, 1 small blue and a clear nose skate. These were a few weeks ago, I'm sure the fishing is better now.


----------



## bluefish1928

the jetty itself is a honey hole but a newcomer may only go home with a few fish and a ton of missing sinkers from snagging the rocks. cant tell you the good spots. there are certain areas that hold fish without snagging and areas where fish may hide. try it yourself. use a surf rod for the jetty.


----------



## SmoothLures

Do you have a good chance of catching a decent number of black drum or sheepshead from the jetty? Might try to get some fiddler crabs and head down sometime.


----------



## Danman

*bluefish and smoothlure*

Thanks for the info..The jettie is a pretty far walk with or without gear. It looks about 2 miles at least. I might still try all along the beach at least for one day. can't hurt to try.


----------



## bluefish1928

SmoothLures said:


> Do you have a good chance of catching a decent number of black drum or sheepshead from the jetty? Might try to get some fiddler crabs and head down sometime.


never done this my selft but i have seen ppl catch black drum and sheepshead. they are usually only at certain spots along the jetty on the inlet side and the ocean side.


----------

